# I'm tired of this. (Rant)



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

1 year .

1 year of doing research on the internet , reading several websites for hours everyday , still no answers , How? I have talked to several people who suffer the same problem as me , I have read several websites where people described my condition word for word , but no answers , no one has a clue as to what this is.

I live a pathetic life because of my constant need of passing gas.

This condition is the literal definition of a curse , as soon as I am in a social environment I start passing gas , as soon as I leave the place and am alone again I'm normal. The presence of people makes me need to pass gas. Therefore I can't be around people otherwise I feel like I'm torturing them with my smell. I feel so sorry for people who have to sit next to me , and I feel so angry at myself for sitting next to them.

Is this really going to be how I'm going to live the rest of my life? As a smelly , anti social , lonely freak?


----------



## Airsmith (Nov 29, 2016)

Do not know if this will help, but I have that too. So when I go to functions where there is a lot of people, I take 3 simethicones (Gas-X) 125mg. It really helps me! Then I take one about every hour to keep it at bay. I know this is above recommended dosing, but my doctor said it is an acceptable solution to my problem.


----------



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

Airsmith said:


> Do not know if this will help, but I have that too. So when I go to functions where there is a lot of people, I take 3 simethicones (Gas-X) 125mg. It really helps me! Then I take one about every hour to keep it at bay. I know this is above recommended dosing, but my doctor said it is an acceptable solution to my problem.


Already tried GasX , it doesn't help at all , thanks for your suggestion though.


----------



## Airsmith (Nov 29, 2016)

Sorry it does not work for you. I had to close my business in 2014 because the gas problem, followed by diarrhea, was becoming too much. Not only having the problem with gas, abdominal cramps/pains, and diarrhea I have to make sure I drink lots of water because when diarrhea hits I become very dehydrated. I have actually had this problem for the past 26 years. After I retired from the Navy, I was the General Manager of an independent pharmacy and researched until I was blue in the face. When the internet became a valuable tool I researched the hell out of it. Still do annually.

Since it has begun, I have had 5 colonoscopies, 6 endoscopies, and swallowed the camera that took over 55,000 pictures of my entire digestive track and nothing was found. No one can find a thing wrong that could cause it. So, I have great sympathy for you.

I live on approximately 32 pills a day. 5 of these are for the stomach in some way to counter what the other pills do to me. I am totally with you.


----------



## Allypie (Dec 1, 2016)

Wow im so sorry to hear about this. Since medication isn't helping, do you think maybe its your mind and your anxiety playing a major role in this? Have you maybe considered going to a psychologist. Talking about things, and trying to get to maybe sort out your mind. Like I know not everything is in your mind, but your mind and your thoughts really have such huge impact on your health. and your weakest point will get attacked, that being your tummy. It may help a bit to look into that whilst also looking for other meds


----------



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

Allypie said:


> Wow im so sorry to hear about this. Since medication isn't helping, do you think maybe its your mind and your anxiety playing a major role in this? Have you maybe considered going to a psychologist. Talking about things, and trying to get to maybe sort out your mind. Like I know not everything is in your mind, but your mind and your thoughts really have such huge impact on your health. and your weakest point will get attacked, that being your tummy. It may help a bit to look into that whilst also looking for other meds


Yes it's defiantly anxiety , the gas only happens in social situations , when I'm at home there is no gas. I'm too scared to talk to psychologist lol but yeah I probably should try doing that.


----------



## MaroonGirl (Jun 9, 2016)

Ok, first of all, try to be nicer to yourself.

You say things like you hate yourself for passing gas, having health issues, etc. It is NOT your fault OK? Try to be kinder to yourself- it is not something you are doing on purpose to upset people. Yes, it sucks . I know it does. I am in the same boat. Take solace in that.

Second,I read your posts and yes, high school kids are immature and dumb. Most of them have not gone through this and that is why they are insensitive jerks. That is their problem NOT yours. I hope you try to understand this point first and develop more compassion towards yourself. Stop beating yourself up, kid. This is just the beginning. Your gas will NOT stop you from getting good grades, etc You can still succeed in life.

The issue is the mental/physical aspect of things. The anxiety and the gas issue. Try holistic things like breathing, yoga, herbs and hell, if you have a homeopath, give it a shot. You must leave no stone unturned.

I hope you don't take my advice the wrong way- I empathise with you and you are young. So I don't want you to fall into depression. Are your parents aware of this problem and what are they doing to help?


----------



## marjorie seaman (Aug 25, 2016)

Kane the undertaker: Read your story and the above replys. Try VLS Probiotic. I don't have all that gas but I have had lots of stomach issues. No prescription needed. Ask your pharmacist if they carry it and if they don't they will order it for you. Costs $50.00 for a months supply. Has to be refrigerated all the time. What have you got to lose but all that gas. Good luck, hope this helps.


----------



## Kane the Undertaker (Feb 15, 2016)

marjorie seaman said:


> Kane the undertaker: Read your story and the above replys. Try VLS Probiotic. I don't have all that gas but I have had lots of stomach issues. No prescription needed. Ask your pharmacist if they carry it and if they don't they will order it for you. Costs $50.00 for a months supply. Has to be refrigerated all the time. What have you got to lose but all that gas. Good luck, hope this helps.


I'm confident that probiotics won't help this problem , also I don't have that much money I'm just a high school student.


----------



## marjorie seaman (Aug 25, 2016)

So sorry.


----------

